# Capita Horrorscope FK vs Rome Postermania 1985



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone know the difference in flex between these two boards, or are they pretty similar? I know the idea of both boards is the same, and all mountain freestyle, rocker board. Also how much is 2010 Horrorscope Fk going for? the postermania 1985 is $450. I'm looking into these boards because thats basically how i ride. rails, boxes, butters, big kickers, small kickers, ect. and i want to try out rocker.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

$350 Save on Capita Horrorscope Snowboards - Mens Snowboard Snowboarding Gear


----------

